# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  الحياة الفكرية فى مصر الفرعونية

## Sanzio

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .****كيف احوالكم ؟**ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير ..**انهاردة انا كنت قاعد بقرأ كتاب  تاريخ الحضارة المصرية: العصر الفرعوني .**عجبني أوي باب الادب الفرعوني . وحبيت اطلعكم عليه وان شاء الله يعجبكم . انا حاولت بقدر المستطاع اني الخص الكلام وان شاء الله هيكون فى صور من الكتاب ( مأخوذه بكاميرا التليفون ) .**إن شاء الله هنتعرف هنا على :**-* *الكتابه المصرية القديمه**-* *تطور كتابتها**-* *ورق البردي**-* *ألوان الأدب المصري القديم**أولاً : الأدب الديني**الأدب القصصي**-* *قصـة سنوحي**-* *قصة البحار الغريق ( او الملاح التائه )**الأدب التهذيبي ( أدب الحكم والنصائح )**أدب المديح**-* *ثانياً : العلوم**-* *الفلك**-* *الحساب**-* *الهندسـه**-* *الطب**-* *الكيمياء**ثالثاً : العمارة**المقابر**الأهرام**هرم زوسر**أهرام الجيزة**المعابد**المعابد الجنائزية**معابد الآلهة**-* *رابعاً : الفنون**-* *النحت**-* *الرسم**-* *الفنون الدقيقه بمجموعه توت عنخ آمون**-* *الرسوم المجونية ( الكاريكاتير )**وأخيراً : نصائح بتاح حتب ( مقتطفات)**انا ان شاء الله هحاول الخص وما أطول عليكم .**نبتدي على بركة الله ...*

----------


## Sanzio

*الكتابه المصرية القديمه :* 
*لن ينسي التاريخ فضل مصر وبقية الشرق الادني القديم على الدنيا كلها ، حين سجلوا اول خطوة فى تقدم الانسان والاستفادة من نور العقل البشري ، اذ كان  شعب مصر وكذا شعب العراق اول من اهتدي الي اختراع الكتابه التي اسماها الأغريق فى مصر الخط الهيروغليفي اي النقش المقدس كما سميت الكتابه العراقية بالكتابه المسمارية .*
*ولا نكاد نعرف تماماً كيف نحدد الوقت الذي اخترعت فيه الكتابه المصريه ، ولكننا نستطيع ان نقول انه كان قبل عصر الوحده التاريخية على كل حال ، فلدينا ذلك اللوح من الاردواز المعروف بلوح نارمر ، نري فيه الكتابه ظاهرة كما ان لدينا أثاراً تشير الي انها قد عرفت قبل ذلك الوقت .* 
*وقد بنيت أصول الكلمه فى اللغه المصرية القديمه من سواكن لا تتغير حركاتها ( هي فى الواقع أقرب ما تكون الي اللغات السامية كالعربية والعبريه والبابليه والآشوريه والفينيقيه .... إلخ ) ويحتم اللفظ من الفاظ تلك اللغه عند كتابته بصورة تحدد معناه وتدل عليه . وكانت إشارات اللغه تختلف منها ما يفيد صوتاً واحداً و منها ما يفيد صوتين او اكثر . والإشارات البسيطة التي لا تمثل غير الصوت الواحد أربع وعشرون إشاره تمثل الأبجديه البسيطة لهذه اللغه .* 

*تطور كتابتـها :* 
*أولاً :**  كتبت اللغه المصرية القديمه بإشارات تشمل ما فى الطبيعه من إنسان ونبات وحيوان وطير ثم من أثار ونتاج الإنسان أيضاً . وهذا ما يسمي بالكتابه الهيروغليفية ( اي المقدسه ) وهي كتابه استخدمت فى النقش على جدران المعابد والمقابر وخاصة فى تسجيل النصوص الدينيه وكانت الكتابه تتجه من اليمين الي اليسار او من اليسار الي اليمين او من اعلي الي اسفل .*
*ثانياُ :** ونظراً لتعذر استعمال الخط الهيروغليفي فى الشئون العامه ، اختزله المصريون الي نوع مبسط من الخط . وعرف بالخط الهيراطيقي اي الكهنوتي ( خط رجال الدين ) وقد اطلق عليه هذا الإسم لإن الكهنة كانوا يستخدمون هذا الخط للكتابه على اوراق البردي وقطع الخزف والخشب وبه دونت اغلب آداب المصريين .* 
*ثالثاً :** وفى ايام المصريين المتأخره مالوا الي استعمال لغتهم الدارجة فكتبوا بها ، وجعلوا لها لونا من الخط المبسط لا يكاد تتضح فيه اصول الإشارات القديمه الا بمقدار ، ويعرف بالخط الديموطيقي .. اي الشعب وقد استعمل فى كافة نواحي الحياه العامة ، كما سميت تلك اللغه الدارجة باللغه الديموطيقيه .* 
*رابعاً : ولما دخلت المسيحسة مصر .. استخدم انصارها فى ترجمة الكتاب المقدس اللغه المصرية القديمه لإنها مكتوبة بحروف معظمها إغريقيه ، وأصبح يطلق عليها فى كتب العلماء .. الكتابه القبطية وكذا " اللغه القبطية " ولم تزل هذه اللغه مستعمله فى الكنائس القبطية فى مصر حتي الآن .* 

**

*صورة من الكتاب ( ابجدية الكتابه الهيروغليفية)*

**

*صورة أخري من الكتاب ( تطور الكتابه المصرية) .*

----------


## Sanzio

*ورق البردي :**  الي جانب الكتابه على الحجر والمعدن والخزف استعمل المصريون قراطيس يصنعونها من سيقان نبات البردي ( لم يعرف المصريين الكتب التي نعرفها اليوم . إنما كانت كتبهم هي لفائف من قراطيس البردي . مكتوب عليها بمداد اسود او احمر مستخديمن فى ذلك اقلاماً من البوص ) .* 
*وبفضل تلك القراطيس البردية , اخذنا معظم معلوماتنا عن حضارة المصريين ، حيث وجد فيها ما يصور الحياه الاداريه والنواحي الاجتماعيه ثم تلك الذخيرة الكبري من آداب المصريين من شعر ونثر وما عندهم من اخبار الحروب والبناء والإنشاء ومن تراق العلوم والصناعات  والحرف المختلفه ، ومن اخبار المعبودات المصرية وما نشأ حولها من اساطير وغير ذلك كله من تصوير للحياه الاخري  كما تخيلها قدماء المصريين .* 

** 
*الكاتب الجالس القرفصاء بالمتحف المصري* 

**
*صورة من الكتاب ( مسأله رياضيه من إحدي البرديات) .*

----------


## Sanzio

*ألوان الادب المصري القديم :**  ترك المصريون تراثاً زاخراً يمثل ايام حياتهم أصدق تمثيل . وهو قديم يرجع الي عصر بناة الأهرام ، ولكن اروع الوانه هو ما خلفته لنا ايام الدولة الوسطي . والذي اعتبره المصريون أنفسهم فى العصور التاليه مثلاً يحتي فى البلاغه والجودة والتعبير . وقد تعددت ميادين الادب المصري وتنوعت الوانه ومن اجدرها بالذكر ما يأتي :* 

*أولاً :** الأدب الديني : وهو اول معين فياض لثورة مصر القديمه الادبيه واغني الوان الادب مادة واغزرها ثروة وقد تناول نواحي متعددة وموضوعات شتي ، موضوعات تتناول الحياة الأخري وعقيده البعث والحساب ، الي آخر تبحث فى خلق الكون وما نشأ حلوه من نظريات متبينه ، وما يدور حول الأرباب من اساطير ( اشهر تلك الأساطير واكثرها ذيوعاً)  اسطورة " ازيس واوزوريس " ومن بين الوان الأدب الديني نصوص الأهرام التي سجلت على جدران بعض الأهرامات لتكون عوناً للميت فى الحياة الأخري . اما كتاب الموتي فهو عبارة عن كتابات دينية كانت تدون على اوراق البردي ، ثم توضع مع الميت لحمايته ومساعدتة ... كذلك ترك لنا اخناتون طائفه من الأناشيد والصلوات التي كان يحيي بها قرص الشمس  معبوده الجديد* 
*الأدب القصصي  :** برع المصريون فى كتابه القصص ، وكان منها ما يصور الاحداث ومنها الخرافي .* 

*قصة سنوحي :**  ومن نوع الأول قصة سنوحي الذي كان قائداً فى جيش الملك" امنمحات الأول " فى الدولة الوسطي ثم هرب حين بلغه نبأ وفاته وتولي ولي عهده سنوسرت الحكم ، ويبدو انه كان من اعداء الملك الجديد .* 
*وقد سافر سنوحي متجهاً الي الشرق حتي وصل الي صحراء العريش ثم ظل ينتقل من مكان لمكان حتي استقر به المقام عند أحد شيوخ البدو فى فلسطين .*
*وقد اغراه الشيخ بالإقامه معه وزوجه اكبر بناته .. ومنحه خير اراضيه على ان حب الشيخ لسنوحي ملأ قلوب جيرانه حقداً وغيره ، فإذا بفتي من جيرانه الأشداء يقصد اليه ويطلبه للنزال . وحين التقي الخصمان اطلق المصري " سنوحي " سهمه الذي استقر فى عنق منافسه ثم ما لبث ان اهوي عليه ببلطته فقضي عليه تماماً .*
*وعاش " سنوحي " فى الصحراء عزيزاً مكرماً حتي ادركته الشيخوخة فإزداد حنينه الي الوطن العزيز ، ودأب على ان يختم صلواته طالباً من ربه ( هلا قدرت لي ان اري البلاد التي احب ، فليس اعظم لدي ولا احب الي قلبي من ان ادفن فى الارض التي ولدت فيها ) .*
*ولما وصلت اخبار سنوحي هذه الي مسامع فرعون أصدر امره بالعفو عنه وسمح له بالعودة الي الوطن حيث احسن فرعون لقائه وعينه فى بلاطه . * 

*قصـة البحار الغريق ( او الملاح التائه ) :**  ومن القصص الخرافية قصه البحار الغريق التي تشبه الي حد كبير قصه السندباد البحري المعروفه . وتحدثنا تلك القصه عن مصري ركب سفينه صارت فى البحر الأحمر تقصد احدي البقاع البعيده .* 
*ولكن السفينه التي اعترضتها عاصفها هوجاء حطمتها والقت براكبها الي البحر . ولم تكتب النجاة الا لصحاب القصه الذي قذفت اليه الأمواج بلوح من الشخب فتشبث به حتي حمله الي جزيرة منعزله خاليه من الناس .. واخد المصري يطوف بالجزيرة باحثاً عن طعام ، فإذا به يقابل حيه هائله طولها ثلثمائه ذراع ، فإرتاع لمنظرها اشد الارتياع ولكن الحية طمأنته بعد ان روي لها قصته .. وساعدته على المعيشه فى الجزيرة حتي عبرت بعد بضعه شهور سفينه مصرية فحملته الي ارض الوطن سليماً .* 




*الأدب التهذيبي ( ادب الحكم والنصائح) :** هو عبارة عن تعاليم ووصايا خلقيه وإجتماعيه وسياسيه يوجهها فرعون أو إحدي الشخصيات البارزة الي ابنه او تلميذه يقصد به النص والموعظة الحسنة .* 
*ومن أهم هذه التعاليم .. ما كتبه ( بتاح حتب ) فى الدولة القديمه ثم (آني ) فى اواخر ايام الدولة الحديثه .* 

*أدب المديح :** كذلك ترك المصريون نوعاً من الادب امتاز بإسلوبه الشعرِ يروي غالباً الي تمجيد فرعون والإشاده بفضله وبطولته . ومن خير ما يمثل هذا النوع من الأدب تلك القصيده الرائعه التي صور فيها الشاعر يأس الملك سنوسرت الثالث قائلاً :* 
*انت عظيم يا سيد وطنه انت السيد الذي يمنع عنا ثورة فيضان النيل**انت عظيم يا سيد وطنه انت الركن الدافىء ايام الشتاء**انت عظيم يا سيد وطنه انت الظل الظليل ايام  الصيف*

----------


## Sanzio

*ثانياًً العلوم :**  اثبتت الكشوف الحديثه ان المصريون القدماء كانت لهم علوم قامت على اساس التجربه والخبرة واحياناً على البحث المنظم . ومن أهم العلوم التي تقدموا فيها :* 
*الفلك:**  وكان اول من اشتغل بذلك كهنة ( هليوبوليس) الذين عبدوا الشمس وتوصلوا الي معرفة الكثير عن مواقع النجوم والكواكب ونظموا السنين والأشهر والأيام عن طريق  تقويم هو الأساس لما نستخدمه اليوم فيما يعرف بالتقويم الميلادي .* 
*وقد قاس المصريون ساعات النهار عن طريق قياس طول الظل على سطح من الحجر او الخشب كما قاسوا ساعات الليل ايضاً .* 

*الحسـاب :** عرف المصريون أصول الحساب وقواعده ، فإستخدموا الجمع والطرح ونوعاً من الضرب والقسمة وتوصلوا الي معرفة الكسور العادية .* 
*ولا شك ان مستلزمات حياتهم المتقدمة كانت الدافع الي التفكير في ذلك فتنظيم مياه النيل ومواسم الزراعه والمعاملات التجارية ، وتنفيذ المشروعات العامة ، وجمع الضرائب الحكومية ، وما الي ذلك كانت كلها أموراً تدعو الي الاشتغال بالحساب .* 
*وقد نتج عن ذلك ايضاً المامهم بعلم المساحه ، وخاصةً ان النيل كان يغير من رقعه الارض الزراعية كل عام . وكانت الوحده المستعمله فى القياس هي الذراع وهي لا تزال تستعمل فى الريف المصري حتي اليوم . وقد استخدموا لقياس المسافات الطويلة ( الميل المصري ) الذي يبدو انه كان يعادل خمسة آلاف ذراع .* 

*الهندســة :**  كان المصريون متقدمين الي حد كبير فى الهندسـة ، ويكفي للدلال علي ذلك ان ننظر الي تراث المصريين المعماري ، فالذي يتأمل الاهرامات المختلفه يستطيع ان يقدر ان التنفيذ لم يكن مرتجلاً ولم يكن قائماً على التجربه فقط ، بل كان قائماً على مبادئ هندسـية وضع المصريون اسسها وقواعدها فى ذلك العهد من ايام الدولة القديمه .* 

*الطب :**  تقدم المصريون فى الطب تقدماً كبيراً وتوصلوا الي معرفة الكثير من جسم الإنسان وامراضه وطرق علاجه ... وقد تركوا لنا الكثير من معلوماتهم فى كتب ( لفائف من ورق البردي ) تحوي معلومات متقدماً جداً بالنسبة لزمنهم . ومن بين ما تركوه كتاب قيم يعالج تشريح الجسم الإنساني ، ثم تشخص ما يصيب الأعضاء من امراض ، ويتكلم عن الجروح وعلاجها ، وذلك كله بطريقه علمية سليمة ، حتي ليمكن ان نعده اول كتاب علمي فى الجراحه .* 
*وقد كان هناك اطباء متخصصون ، منهم اطباء للأمراض الباطنة واطباء للعيون وآخرون للأسنان . وقد برع المصريون فى التحنيط ، تدفعهم الي ذلك رغبتهم فى المحافظة على جثث مواتهم ، وليس أدل على مهارتهم فى هذه الناحية من ان بعض أجساد الفراعنه لا تزال محتفظة بمظهرها وشكلها بدرجه مذهله برغم مرور آلاف الأعوام .* 

*الكيمياء :** يعد المصريون اول من عرف الكيمياء ، حتي لقد اشتق العرب هذا اللفظ من الكلمة ( كيمت ) التي سمي بها المصريون ارضهم ومعناها ارض السواد .*
*ولقد نبغ المصريون فى صناعة الألوان والأصباغ المختلفة التي استخدموها فى الفنون والصناعات وبرعوا فى صناعه العقاقير والأدوية من الأعشاب النباتيه وكذا فى اعداد المواد الكيميائيه اللازمه للتحنيط .*

----------


## Sanzio

*ثالثاً العمارة :** عرف المصريون كيف يقطعون الاحجار ويستخدمونها فى البناء ومزال الكثير من معابدهم وأهرامتهم قائماً يشهد ببراعته فى هندسه البناء وفن العمارة وكانت مساكن المصريين القدماء علي الرغم من عظمة الكثير منها وفخامتها مبنيه من اللبن او الطوب غير المحروق فلم تصمد للزمن . اما مقابرهم ومعابدهم فقد اقاموها من الحجر لأن المقابر فى نظرهم هي مساكنهم الي ان يأتي يوم البعث ، اما المعابد فكانت بيوت الآلهه التي يحفظن لها فى أنفسهم كل إحترام وهبه وتقدير .*

*المقابر :**  تطورت مقابر المصريين القدماء من مجرد حفرة فى الرمال الي مصطبة تبني فوق الأرض تتكون من غرفة او اكثر . ثم دخلت على هذه المصطبه إضافات حتي وصلت المقبرة الي ذروة الفن ممثلة فى بناء الأهرام .* 
*وبني الفراعنه قبوراً فاقت فى جمالها وضخامتها ومتانتها قبور افراد الشعب .. وكان هذا أمراً طبيعياً لإن الفراعنه كانوا مقدسين فى نظر الشعب وكانت المحافظة على جثثهم بعد الموت شرطاً ضرورياً لبعثهم فى الحياة الأخري حتي يقودوا شعبهم فى العالم الآخر كما قادوه فى الحياة الدنيا . وفضلاً عن ذلك استلزم وضع الجلي والأشياء الثمينة الي جانب جثث الفراعنة بعد وفاتهم إقامة قبور متينه يصعب علي اللصوص والطامعين دخولها .*
*ومن هنا جائت مقابر الفراعنه على شكل أهرام تتعدد فى داخلها الممرات والحجرات والسراديب ، او على شكل مغارات منحوته فى باطن الصخر ، كما هو الحال فى عهد ملوك الدولة الحديثة اللذين نحتوا مقابرهم فى وادي الملوك بغرب الأقصر* 

*الأهرام :**  تعد الأهرام التي تنتشر فى الصحراء التي تمتد غرب النيل ما بين الجيزة والفيوم اشهر المقابر التي بناها الفراعنة ، واروع ما بقي من آثار مصر القديمه .* 
*هرم زوسر :** كان فرعون زوسر احد ملوك الدولة القديمه اول من اقام قبراً على طراز هرمي اذ بني له وزيره ومهندسه الشهير ( ايمحوتب ) هرماً مدرجاً بسقارة وهو يتكون من ست مصاطب اقيم بعضها فوق بعض وكل واحد منها اصغر حجماً مما تحتها. ويبلغ ارتفاع هذا الهرم حوالي 60 متراً  فى داخل الهرم ممرات كثيرة وغرف مختلفة كسيت جدران حوائطها بالخزف الأخضر فأكسبها ذلك بهجه وروعه وقد عثر بداخل هذا الهرم على كمية كبيرة من الأواني المرمية التي تعتبر آيه فى الفن .* 
*أهرام الجيزة :** اثارت اهرام الجيزة اعجاب الزائرين منذ اقدم العصور واكبر هذه الأهرام هو الهرم الذي بناه خوفو وعلى الرغم من ضخامة بناءه وإحكامه ووجود السراديب الطويلة ، والممرات الصاعده والهابطة فيه فقد استطاع اللصوص فى عصور الفوضي قديماً ان يدخلوه وينهبوا ما فيه من كنوز والي الجنوب الغربي من هرم خوفو يقوم هرم ابنه خفرع وهو اقل حجماً ولكنه يبدو كأنه اكثر ارتفاعاً لإنه بني على هضبة عاليه .* 
*ويوجد هرم ضخم ثالث بناه منكاورع ابن خفرع  وهو اصغر كثيراً من الهرمين السابقين . واهرام الجيزة الثلاث تعتبر اضخم مقابر بناها الفراعنة . وقد عدل ملوك مصر بعد ذلك عن هذه الضخامة ، فبنوا أهراماً اقل حجماً ، وملئوا جدرانها بنصوص دينيه تحمي جثة الميت من العبث وتساعده فى حياته الأخري .* 

*المعابد : شيد الفراعنه نوعين من المعابد: المعابد الجنائزيه أو المعابد الصغرى  حيث تقام طقوس الجنازة والصلوات علي الملك التوفي ، ومعابد الآلهة أو المعابد الكبري حيث كان المصريون يقومون بشعائر العبادة نحو آلهتهم* 
*المعابد الجنائزيه : و اقدم ما عرف من تلك المعابد ما بنى فى عصر الاهرام ، اذ كان من عادة الفراعنة فى ذلك العصر إقامة معبدين بكل هرم : الأول يقام قرب النيل وذا نسميه معبد الوادي وكان يسمح للشعب بزيارته . 
والثاني يقام شرق الهرم مباشرة ، وهو خاص بالكهنة فقط . ومن أشهر المعابد الجنائزية معبد حتشبسوت  بالدير البحري بغرب الاقصر الذي أقامته على عدة مدرجات ، ويدل تصميم البناء على البراعه والذوق الجميل ، ثم معبد الرمسيوم الذي اقامه رمسيس الثاني فى غرب الأقصر كذلك .

معابد الآلهة : 
ومن اشهر هذه المعابد معبد الكرنك ، وهو اكبر دار للعبادة على وجه الأرض ، وقد اشترك عدد كبير من الفراعنه فى إقامته وخصصوه للآله آمون . ويعد بهو الأعمدة الذي تم فى عهد الفرعون رمسيس الثاني   من عجائب العمارة إذ رفع سقفه على أعمدة يبلغ محيط الواحد منها اكثر من عشرة امتار . أما معبد الأقصر فهو من اجمل آيات الفن المعماري فى عصر الفراعنه وقد خصص للإله آمون أيضاً ويتميز بأعمدته البديعه ونقوشه الجميلة . 
ويصل بين المعبدين طريق زين على الجانبين بتماثيل لها أجسام السباع ورؤوس الكباش ولذا يعرف بإسم طريق الكباش . ومن أروع هذه المعابد معبدا ابو سمبل اللذان اقامهما رمسيس الثاني فى بلاد النوبة وتم إنقاذها سنة 1967 بعد ان هددتهما مياه السد العالي ، ويتميز هذان المعبدان بروعه المناظر وأهمية النصوص التاريخية وقدرة البناء الرائعه على نحتهما فى الصخر  . 

*

----------


## Sanzio

*صور للأهرامات ملتقطة بعدستي* 


**

*[SIZE=4][IMG]SIZE]*









*صورة من الكتاب ( رسم تخطيطي للهرم الأكبر )*

----------


## Sanzio

*صورة من الكتاب ( بهو الأعمدة لمعبد الكرنك من عصر الدولة الحديثة )*

----------


## Sanzio

*رابعاً :* *الفنون :*
*ابدع الفنان المصري القديم فى كافة الوان الفنون التشكيلية وخاصة :* 
*النحت : بلغ فن النحت فى مصر حداً من الإتقان يبدو واضحاً فيما ترك المصريون من تماثيل ومسلات وتوابيت ولوحات وقد عرف المصريون نحت التماثيل منذ مطلع تاريخهم وهي تشير الي ما كانوا عليه من مهاره فنية عظيمة وقدرة على نحت اشد الصخور صلابة . فهذا تمثال للملك (خفرع) ينطق بعظمة صاحبه وقوة سلطانه ،* 
*وذلك تمثال ملون للأميره  نفرت وزوجها و  يكاد يشعر الإنسان ان الحياة تدب فى صاحبيه ، وهذا تمثال رائع من الخشب اطلق عليه اسم تمثال شيخ البلد ، ومن أروع التماثيل من الدول الحديثه تمثال من الحجر للملك تحتمس الثالث . ومثل المصريون الكاتب وقد جلس القرفصاء ناشراً ورقه بردي على ساقيه ، وكأنه ينتظر الإملاء. 
 ويعد رأس نفرتيتي  زوجة إخناتون  من القطع الفنية المنعدمه النظير . كذلك صنع المصريون تماثيل بديعه من الخشب والمعدن بجانب التماثيل الحجريه وقد امتاز الكثير من تماثيل المصرين بالضخامة مثل تمثال ابو الهول  القائم بالقرب من هرم الملك خفرع على هيئه أسد رابض رمزاً الي نعمة العقل . 
ويبلغ ارتفاعه قرابة 20 متر وطولة 75متر .



رأس نفرتيتي زوجة إخناتون 


تمثال من حجر الشست للملك تحتمس الثالث
- الدولة الحديثه - 



تمثال شيخ البلد من الخشب - الدولة القديمه - 



الرسم : ضم فن الرسم فى مصر القديمه نوعين هامين : التصوير على الجدران وتلوينها وكان يسود غالباً فى القبور ، والنقش على الحجر وكان يستخدم فى المعابد . ومن أجمل الرسوم بالألوان الصورة المشهورة ل 6 أوزات ترعي والتي عثر بها على احد  جدران المقابر من ايام الدولة القديمه . ومن القطع الفنية الجميلة التي تدل على مهارة الفنان المصري ايضاً الرسم الرائع لقطة تلتهم سمكة  .. وكذا الرسوم على جدران مقبرة نفرتاري  زوجة رمسيس الثاني  فى وادي الملوك بالضفة الغربية للأقصر . كذلك تبدو قدرة الفنان في تصوره لرجل ينحني على جدار بإحدي المقابر الغير ملكية بغرب الأقصر . 



صورة من الكتاب - منظر ملون ل 6 اوزات - من مقبرة من الدولة القديمه . 

الفنون الدقيقة بمجموعه توت عنخ آمون :  
وتظهر عظمة الفن من الآثار التي وجدت فى مقبرة توت عنخ آمون التي اكتشفت سنة 1922م . بعد ان ظلت مجهوله اكثر من 3000 عام . 
وهي تضم كراسي وأسرة مختلفة الأشكال والألوان مصفحة بالذهب ومطعمه بالعاج وحلياُ ومركبات ملكية .. واواني مرمرية آية فى الروعه والجمال وتماثيل مصنوعه من الذهب الخالص تنطق بمهارة الفنان المصري ، ودقة صناعته ، وغير ذلك مما يراه الزائر فى المتحف المصري بالقاهره 
الرسوم المجونية ( الكاريكاتير ) : 
وقد كثرت فى الدولة الحديثه الصور الهزلية والرسوم التي تصور الفكاهه كالحيوانات التي تقوم بأعمال الإنسان ، كما تصوروا حرباً تقع بين الحيوانات . 
وقد وجد المصريون مجالاً واسعاً فى هذه الرسوم للتعبير عن روح الفكاهه الساخره ، ومن أشهر هذه الرسوم رسم يمثل قطة تقود مجموعه من الأوز . 


صورة من الكتاب- منظر لرجل ينحني ليشرب- الدولة الحديثه - مقبرة بغرب الأقصر- 



صورة من الكتاب- رسم هزلي يمثل قطاً يقود مجموعه من الأوز . 

*

----------


## Sanzio

*صورة من الكتاب - رسم لفنانين ينحتون تمثالاً ضخماً .* 



*صورة من الكتاب - صورة تكوينية لفنانين يقومون بنحت تمثال ضخم من الحجر*

----------


## Sanzio

*نصائح بتاح حتب ( مقتطفات )* 

*1-**لا يداخلك الغرور بسبب علمك ولا تتعالي لإنك رجل عالم* 
*2-**ما أعظم الحق فإن قيمته خالدة . إن الحق مثل الطريق السوي امام الضال .* 
*3-**لم يحدث ابداً ان عمل السوء يوصل صاحبه سالماً الي مأمنه .* 
*4-**لا تتشاجر مع اي شخص عظيماً كان , او بسيطاً كان فإن ذلك امر كريه* 
*5-**اذا كنت ممن يوقف بهم او يرسلهم احد العظماء الي عظيم آخر فكن اميناً جداً وبلغ الرساله كما قالها .* 
*6-**اذا كنت ممن يقصدهم الناس ليقدموا شكواهم ، فكن رحيماً عندما تستمع الي الشاكي ولا تعامله إلا بالحسنة* 
*7-**اذا اردت ان تحسن خلقك وتصون نفسك من كل سوء فأحذر من الطمع فهو مرض عضال لا دواء له .* 
*8-**اذا عظم شأنك بعد إن كنت قليل القدر ، واصحبت غنياً بعد ان كنت فقيراً  فى البلد الذي لا يعرفك ( اهله ) ، فلا تنسي كيف حالك فيما مضي ، ولا تغتر بثروتك التي جاءت كهيبة من الله .* 
*9-**ما أجمل ان يستمع الإبن الي ابيه فسيطول عمره من جراء ذلك  ، ان من يسمع يظل محبوباً من الله ولكن الذي لا يسمع مكروه من الآلهة .* 
*10-                 * *ان الغبي هو الذي ينظر الي العلم كما لو كان جاهلاً ، والي الخير كما لو كان شراً – ويجلب على نفسه اللوم كل يوم ، لإنه يفعل كل ما هو مكروه من الناس* 
*اذا كنت شخصاً عاقلاً فأحبب زوجتك التي تعيش فى منزلك بصدق وأمانه وقدم لها أطيب الطعام وأكسي جسمها بافضل الكساء وقدم لها اذكي العطور وأدخل السرور الي قلبها طيلة حياتها .*


*كده نكون انتهينا الحمد لله .. وان شاء الله الموضوع ينال اعجباكم وارجو ان أكون قد وفيت وكفيت .* 
*تقبلوا تحياتي ..* 
*فى امان الله .*

----------


## Masrawya

كليماتك الحانى
انت ناقل كتاب التاريخ ولا ايه  :: 

المهم الموضوع غنى جدا وقيم ومعلوماته فى منتهى الجمال
 موضوع الكتابة المصرية وتطروها و ورق البردى المعلومات اللى فيها فعلا بتوضح تطروه  والفرق بين الهيروغليفية والهيراطيقية والديموطيقية حتى الكتابه القبطية

وعجبتنى كمان الوان الادب المصرى القديم وان الهدف منها كان للعظة واتخاذ الحكمه فى كل مجالاته

واخيرا باءه  مقتطفات من نصائح بتاح حتب فعلا جميله كلها 

وصور الاهرامات برضو  حلوه جيدا بس هو انت كنت معجب بالاتنين العساكر دوول ولا ايه  :: .

شكرا على المجهود الجميل ده والصور الاكثر من رائعة
تقبل تحياتى.

----------


## قلب مصر

الموضوع جميل جدا وبه معلومات رائعة وافكار جميلة
تحياتي sanzio    :f:

----------


## Sanzio

> كليماتك الحانى
> انت ناقل كتاب التاريخ ولا ايه 
> 
> المهم الموضوع غنى جدا وقيم ومعلوماته فى منتهى الجمال
>  موضوع الكتابة المصرية وتطروها و ورق البردى المعلومات اللى فيها فعلا بتوضح تطروه  والفرق بين الهيروغليفية والهيراطيقية والديموطيقية حتى الكتابه القبطية
> 
> وعجبتنى كمان الوان الادب المصرى القديم وان الهدف منها كان للعظة واتخاذ الحكمه فى كل مجالاته
> 
> واخيرا باءه  مقتطفات من نصائح بتاح حتب فعلا جميله كلها 
> ...


*نورتي الموضوع مصراوية . 
والله حضرتك الموضوع شبه منقول من كتاب تاريخ عندي . انما انا مزود بعض المعلومات  لقيتها  وكمان الصور اللي مكانتش فى الكتاب عملت لها بحث وجبتها , اللي خلاني اكتب الموضوع اصلاً هو انبهاري بالادب المصري القديم . وحبيت انقل لكم جزء عنهم . 
الف شكر لمرورك مصراوية . 
فى امان الله*

----------


## Sanzio

> الموضوع جميل جدا وبه معلومات رائعة وافكار جميلة
> تحياتي sanzio


الفاضلة قلب مصر ..
الموضوع زاد جمال لمرورك الكريم . فألف شكر لمرورك 
فى امان الله .

----------


## محمدفخرى

ياللروعه..............

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Sanzio

الف شكر لمرورك الكريم استاذ محمد . الرائع هو مرورك اخي الكريم . وارجو ان تكون استفدت من الموضوع 
تقبل تحياتي 
فى امان الله

----------

